# Will microwaving mail (letters) sterilize it?



## Gardenlover (Apr 5, 2020)

Is it safe? Thoughts?

I've no access to liquid sterilizers, so I've been letting mail sit by the door for several days before opening it.
https://cleaning.lovetoknow.com/how...o-microwaves-kill-germs-like-viruses-bacteria


----------



## chic (Apr 5, 2020)

Fire !!!!


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 5, 2020)

chic said:


> Fire !!!!


LOL - but that would render it unreadable.


----------



## win231 (Apr 5, 2020)

According to the experts, neither UV light or microwaves will kill the virus.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> According to the experts, neither UV light or microwaves will kill the virus.


Damn


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 5, 2020)

I use latex gloves .


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2020)

I wondered the same thing about my newspaper, which I get delivered daily. Just decided to stop worrying about it.


----------



## win231 (Apr 5, 2020)

I washed my hands after opening & sorting mail.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 5, 2020)

I only know that hot water will kill that stuff. Maybe some dry heat?? Just a thought.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 5, 2020)

I have been using vinyl disposable gloves to get the mail and then let it sit for a day.  After I handle it I wash my hands good.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 5, 2020)

Put it in a 375 degree oven for 30 min. Fire is the ultimate cleanser.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 5, 2020)

1. Open Mail
2. Discard envelopes
3. WASH HANDS


----------



## Duster (Apr 5, 2020)

Got more time for misbehaving, since I started microwaving.  
It would destroy credit cards!
You should be more worried about 5G.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 5, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> I use latex gloves .


Same here.....throw the envelope away, read the mail, and if it's kept, I spray it down with Lysol (which is running low and cant find anymore)....then the gloves get discarded....so now I realize that after a day or so, the virus will die on its own on the paper, for when I have to view it again, esp the bills.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 5, 2020)

I think it's moisture molecules in food that are activated by the microwaves which then release heat. There may be a little moisture in the paper of a piece of mail. Maybe put a cup of water in the microwave with the mail and steam the crap out of it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2020)

I put an old piece of newspaper on the table when I go to get the mail.  I wear gloves getting the mail and the junk goes straight in the trash without opening.  The rest I open with the gloves on and throw the envelope into the trash, that way the bill or whatever can be read with little worry.  I don't worry about the newspaper either, bring it in in the plastic bag and throw the bag out, don't even use gloves for that.

I think we all just decide what and what not we're comfortable doing.  I think it's not too horrible to touch something if it does have the virus on it, as long as we don't touch our face, eyes or mouth afterwards.  Been washing my hands a lot.


----------



## chic (Apr 6, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> LOL - but that would render it unreadable.



No I'm not recommending fire. I'm saying putting paper in the microwave will cause it to burn.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 6, 2020)

chic said:


> No I'm not recommending fire. I'm saying putting paper in the microwave will cause it to burn.


That wouldn't be good.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 6, 2020)

@Gardenlover I would simply recommend treating the mail like cardboard. Leave it sit for 24 hrs. 
Then do whatcha gotta do with it and then dispose of it and wash thoroughly.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 6, 2020)

I use forceps when retrieving my mail, then let it sit for a couple of days. My neighbors think I’m nuts. I am  

I have informed delivery so know if something important is being delivered. I changed all my billing to paperless. Intense UV would likely kill any virus over a period of time, but the jury is still out on that theory.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 6, 2020)

I hope the suns UV kills it, but it still thrives in Florida, so who knows.

Blows my mind to think about the impact this has had on the whole world. What is to come?


----------



## Judycat (Apr 6, 2020)

Armaggedon.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 7, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Is it safe? Thoughts?
> 
> I've no access to liquid sterilizers, so I've been letting mail sit by the door for several days before opening it.
> https://cleaning.lovetoknow.com/how...o-microwaves-kill-germs-like-viruses-bacteria


You don't have bleach in your house?


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 7, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> You don't have bleach in your house?


Used what we had and unable to get more locally.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 7, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> 1. Open Mail
> 2. Discard envelopes
> 3. WASH HANDS


Wash hands before opening mail in case you touch your face. Then follow your sequence.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hydrogen peroxide can substitute for bleach.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 7, 2020)

I agree with just let it sit for a couple days then wash hands after opening. But if you're overly cautious I've read you can put it in the oven at 160* for  (I believe 20 minutes,but it might not be that long) and paper won't burn at that temp but will kill the virus.


----------



## win231 (Apr 8, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Put it in a 375 degree oven for 30 min. Fire is the ultimate cleanser.


500 degrees will sterilize it much faster.


----------



## win231 (Apr 8, 2020)

Duster said:


> Got more time for misbehaving, since I started microwaving.
> It would destroy credit cards!
> You should be more worried about 5G.


Well, yeah.  Microwave ovens aren't good for everything.
Remember that lady who gave her poodle a bath, then dried him in her microwave............


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 9, 2020)

All you have to do is wear gloves and/or wash your hands thoroughly afterward. I would not put paper in a microwave.


----------

